# Seems like I cannot edit my posts afterwards anymore?



## Marcel (Aug 31, 2017)

Looks like I don't have an edit link with my posts anymore, so I cannot repair typos etc.

edit: correction, this new post I seem to be able to do just that??


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2017)

The new post window doesn't have the button,, just the already sent ones.

Isn't there the Edit button or it is but no action while clicking? I see you have edited your post above.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 31, 2017)

Wurger said:


> The new post window doesn't have the button,, just the already sent ones.
> 
> Isn't there the Edit button or it is but no action while clicking? I see you have edited your post above.


Looks like horse's management actions of the last few days causes my older posts (= before the weekend) to be un-editable. A post I make now seems to get the edit button again. No biggy, was just wondering if it was just me.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2017)

Grasped. I have had a similar issue with the Replay button but it was the Adblock "fault" that blocked it. Anyway post two links to your threads/posts you can't edit. They will be checked.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 31, 2017)

We will get it all worked out.


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 31, 2017)

There is a setting in the forum software that can cause posts older than a set period to become locked. For forums like this it is usually turned off, but it is a legal requirement for some forums. It is possible that with updates being installed to the forum that this setting was inadvertently turned on.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2017)

Jusst checked on my very old posts ( from 2009 e.g.. ) and there is no trouble with their edition both the text only and the attachement as well. So it is not what you suggested. In the case it would affect all of old posts but not Marcel's sending only.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 31, 2017)

Just logged on and noticed the same as Marcel. I was able to edit last night, fixing typos that I always noticed 3 seconds after I hit Post.





​LMAO.....and like Marcel, I know have the Edit button


----------



## Marcel (Aug 31, 2017)

Wojtek, I'll first check the Ajax calls when I got time. But as it doesn't affect you, I think we should not lose to much time on this issue as it might be only my problem.


----------



## horseUSA (Aug 31, 2017)

Fixed, was updating permissions and it go changed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 31, 2017)

Wurger said:


> Jusst checked on my very old posts ( from 2009 e.g.. ) and there is no trouble with their edition both the text only and the attachement as well. So it is not what you suggested. In the case it would affect all of old posts but not Marcel's sending only.


You are an admin so the setting does not affect you. I cannot edit my old posts either. **EDIT I can now.


----------



## horseUSA (Aug 31, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> **EDIT I can now.


good to know

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

